# Identify Router Bit for Baseboard...



## Scrolltime (Sep 23, 2010)

I am looking for a little help in making new baseboards for our church. Our church building was built around 1950 and I'm having trouble duplicating this simple pattern. Does anyone have an idea for the best way to do this? I can't seem to find a router bit to make it. The ogee pattern seems the closest, but all I've seen are not deep enough. Any help would be appreciated...

Thanks
Stirling
Atlanta, Texas


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I doubt you will be able to find an exact match for that profile.

You could get very close with a couple of different bits, and multiple passes.

You can also have knives made to fit a moulder that would match, not cheap.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It may not be a router bit that produced that profile. It could have been done on a shaper or moulder.












 





.
.


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

It almost looks like it could be a light cut from a raised panel bit!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

NYwoodworks said:


> It almost looks like it could be a light cut from a raised panel bit!


Ditto. I have made them like that before using my raised panel bit.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

On the router table, 1/2" fluting bit (1/4" R), face down gut a flute so that the flute is 1/2" from the edge.

On the table saw, 3/4" deep, back side of the molding against the fence and cut 9/32" from the fence cut through the edge.

On the table saw, 13/32" deep and 9/32" from the fence, face down cut and remove the piece just loosened from the previous cut.
*** C A U T I O N ***
Stand clear of the area between the blade and fence as this will cause a kick back of the material to be removed. 

Finally, on the router table use a 1/4" round over bit to make the top of the molding.

OR 

Use a panel raising bit, table saw and round over bit.
See 5900C or 6000C

http://www.routerbits.com/cgi-routerbits/sr.cgi?1285302056_19041+80

If you use the panel raising bit so that the you do not use the vertical edge of the cut you'll have hardest part of the cut made. Then use the table saw to trim the piece so that you can use a round over to complete the top. Finally use the table saw to cut the molding to height.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That profile is called a "table edge" profile. This may not be the exact one but you can do a search and hit images and you may luck out and find the one you want.

Looking again, this isn't the one but I know there is one out there as I use to have that same cutter profile.


----------



## Scrolltime (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for all your advice. I appreciate it!

Stirling


----------

